# [SOLVED] emerge ipvsadm fails

## abrand15

I was wondering if anyone else has run into this issue?  I searched the forums but did not see any posts.

```
loadbalancer1 ~ # emerge ipvsadm

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24

 * ipvsadm-1.24.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * CPV:  sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.31-gentoo-r6

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ipvsadm-1.24.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/work/ipvsadm-1.24 ...

make -j2 -j1 'INCLUDE=-I/usr/src/linux/include -I.. -I.' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -march=i686 -pipe' CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

make -C libipvs

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/work/ipvsadm-1.24/libipvs'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I/usr/src/linux/include -I.. -I. -DHAVE_NET_IP_VS_H -c -o libipvs.o libipvs.c

In file included from /usr/include/asm/types.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/ip_vs.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/net/ip_vs.h:9,

                 from libipvs.h:14,

                 from libipvs.c:23:

/usr/src/linux/include/asm-generic/int-ll64.h:11:29: error: asm/bitsperlong.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [libipvs.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/work/ipvsadm-1.24/libipvs'

make: *** [libs] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24 failed:

 *   error compiling source

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 1684:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 INCLUDE="-I${KV_DIR}/include -I.. -I." CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "error compiling source"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/work/ipvsadm-1.24'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24:

 * ERROR: sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24 failed:

 *   error compiling source

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 1684:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 INCLUDE="-I${KV_DIR}/include -I.. -I." CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "error compiling source"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24/work/ipvsadm-1.24'

loadbalancer1 ~ #

```

Here is the emerge info data:

```
loadbalancer1 ~ # emerge --info =sys-cluster/ipvsadm-1.24

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Feb 2010 01:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dbi dri gdbm gnuplot gpm iconv modules mudflap ncurses network-cron nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session smux snmp spl sqlite3 ssl sysfs tcl tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

loadbalancer1 ~ #

```

Any help would be appreciated,

Allan

----------

## lonrot_m

This should be related to this bug.

I didn't read all the post, but one quick fix is 

```
ln -snf /usr/src/linux/include/asm-generic/bitsperlong.h /usr/src/linux/include/asm/bitsperlong.h
```

Don't know if its the best one though, you should go through all the suggestions and see if there is a better one

----------

## abrand15

Thank you lonrot_m!!

I took a look at that bug report and creating the link you posted solved the issue.

Thanks again,

Allan

----------

## lonrot_m

no problem, just another thing if the issue is solved would you mind adding [Solved] to the title of the post

----------

